# Happy Birthday, TamanegiKin!



## mhlee (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

What beers do you have lined up for your birthday celebration?


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy B Day, enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy day Fellow Aries! 
Hope it's a good one!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy birthday bro


----------



## Lefty (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday! I haven't hassled you in a while, but it doesn't mean I don't want you to enjoy your birthday. 
Have a great one!


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 2, 2013)

hbd tamanegikin


----------



## TamanegiKin (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you guys so much! 
@Michael, I went up to Firestone Walker in Paso Robles over the weekend and brought back a growler of the unfiltered version of DBA they have at the brewery, so tasty. I've also been meaning to open my Logsden Peche n Brett but we'll see how it goes ha.
Cheers and thank you!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy birthday~!!


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 3, 2013)

TamanegiKin said:


> Thank you guys so much!
> @Michael, I went up to Firestone Walker in Paso Robles over the weekend and brought back a growler of the unfiltered version of DBA they have at the brewery, so tasty. I've also been meaning to open my Logsden Peche n Brett but we'll see how it goes ha.
> Cheers and thank you!



Nice way to celebrate. Sounds like some pretty damn tasty stuff. 

FYI - I learn more about new beers from reading what you drink and talking to Jon than any other sources. LOL!


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 3, 2013)

happy birthday!


----------



## TamanegiKin (Apr 3, 2013)

mhlee said:


> Nice way to celebrate. Sounds like some pretty damn tasty stuff.
> 
> FYI - I learn more about new beers from reading what you drink and talking to Jon than any other sources. LOL!



Sounds to me like we all gotta get together for a beer(s) sometime!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy late Bday!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy happy happy happy happy birth day.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not on top of things these days, almost missed this: Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2013)

:hbday:


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 5, 2013)

:zombiegrave::hbday:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2013)

Belated Happy Birthday! We really should catch up sometime soon... miss having you in our neighborhood!


----------



## TamanegiKin (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the bday wishes everyone! 

@Sara 
Thank you and I hope to see you guys soon.
I really miss being able to walk two blocks to the shop!


----------

